# Eriocaulon quinquangulare (red Eriocaulon)



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Sharing some pictures of this less common red Eriocaulon. In some circles people give it the trade name 'crimson king'. It has a reputation for being hard to grow, but I think its more to do with that it does not handle shipping well - so getting healthy samples across long distances is difficult. There is more information in growing them in my guide : https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/plant-guide-eriocaulon.html










There are rumors that it does not grow submerged long term, but both Tom barr and myself has have them multiply over the years. With barr being one of the more active sellors in north america. The pic below is the same batch as above, but taken 6-7 weeks back









This is what they look at emersed grown at the shop. But many folks fail at the conversion process


----------

